# Basic sound system in a Beavertail



## SUPERSWAMPER (May 23, 2009)

I was just curious on thoughts on putting a basic sound system in my Beavertail B2. I just wanted to have some music when taking family out to sand bar etc. and when just cruising around while not fishing

Are systems today any good? And has anyone here done it to their skiff? If so any recommendations on brand etc.

Thanks for the help


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. Want to add some music for the wife and kids. I was looking into some of the water resistant Bluetooth speakers. I can play the music from my phone, Ipad, etc. I think it would be a good option instead of mounting everything to the skiff. You thought about that any? Anyone use these speakers on their boat?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.rocktheboatmarinestereo.com/


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Mines a little more than average but still absolutely minimal.
all I have is 2 speakers, an amp, and a fusion bluetooth module that plugs right into the amp. Everything is done from my phone. I can't stand head units and CD players, no matter how "water proof" they are you seem to be replacing them every 2 years.


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

I was a MECP certified installer for years I specialized incustom frabrications and doing competition systems in cars, when I moved back to florida I did a lot of systems in boats. Unless you have a cabin or a real good electronics box it is going to get wet and it will get ruined. even the Panasonic Marine radios are pretty much junk. I just bought a new from a dealer carolina skiff ultra eliete and the expensive sealed marine radio that came with it has condensation in the lcd display - they are going to have to replace that!
Being an installer and owning several small skiffs where space is very limited I thought of how to deal with this problem several times. On the idea of "some thing is better than nothing" the cheap way out and to save the most space would to be adding a cigarette lighter plug to plug in and charge your phone and then pluc in one of those "cubes" that Walgreens sells. You could even do this for a gheenoe, it doesnt require anything more than a 12v supply and you can get a pretty decent amount of sound out of them and it will cost you a total of about $30. Next on the list check on ebay for a motorcycle radio. They cost a bit more but are a lot less than a good marine radio and we have all heard how loud the radio is comming from mortorcycles! they take up very little space as well and if you install it inside your console to protect it from water it should last a decent amount of time. Most marine radios dont get wet from saltwater- most get ruined from rain soaking them of from getting when when you wash the boat, keep this in mind with your install and it will prolong the life of even the lowest grade electronics!!!


----------



## BullReds (Jul 29, 2020)

Just get some solar portable bluetooth speakers and use your phone or tablet. I sometimes take one of my Innovative Technology rock speakers with me. Works like a charm. they are solr and waterproof. They never run out of juice and sound awesome.


----------

